# Ios5 et quelques bugs ?



## Sucrier (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé ios 5 sur un ipad2 à partir de la Belgique et je constate deux choses bizarres :

- si je vais sur l'itunes store et l'apple store, j'ai la version anglaise et pas la française ?

- deuxièmement, apparemment les signets de Safari ne se synchronisent plus avec ceux du mac sous snow léopard ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------

Bon j'ai résolu la première partie, je me suis connecté à mon compte iTunes et le français est revenu .

Reste cette histoire de synchronisation entre les signets de l'ipad et du Mac qui ne se fait pas ?


----------



## Sucrier (15 Octobre 2011)

La synchronisation fonctionne depuis ce soir, je penche pour un problème sur les serveurs mobile me maintenant résolu .


----------

